
Silicon Valley Hires Mostly from These 10 Universities – None Are Ivy League - banusaur
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2017/05/02/top-universities-apple-google-silicon-valley-jobs.html?ana=e_me_set1&s=newsletter&ed=2017-05-02&u=8YJ1%2FjRXfIRnkGPDGhiFAA0464c7a7&t=1493741286&j=78075701
======
drewrv
Here's the list:

10 Arizona State University

9: University of California, San Diego

8: San Jose State University

7: University of Illinois, Urbana-Champaign

6: Georgia Institute of Technology

5: The University of Texas at Austin

4: University of Southern California

3: Carnegie Mellon

2: Stanford University

1: University of California, Berkeley

~~~
kp1234321
I wonder why ASU. Aren't there geographically closer schools that have better
engineering programs?

~~~
leoh
Because with 41k undergraduates, it's huge.

------
davidlee1435
From the study that they linked ([https://hiringsolved.com/blog/hiringsolved-
identifies-top-sk...](https://hiringsolved.com/blog/hiringsolved-identifies-
top-skills-backgrounds-make-2017s-wanted-tech-employee/)):

> HiringSolved also compiled the leading alma maters based on volume (of all
> levels of hires) made by the top 25 Silicon Valley companies in the past
> year.

Most of the schools listed are big public schools, so it makes sense that more
students from those schools are hired than students from Ivy League schools.
Harvard has 22k students- for reference, UT Austin has 50k, more than twice
that.

Stanford and CMU are no surprise- they're CS powerhouses. The one that takes
me by most surprise is USC, a school I commonly associated with the
entertainment business rather than tech.

~~~
arcanus
USC has several well regarded engineering schools, actually.

~~~
davidlee1435
And I don't doubt you; I'm not trying to discredit USC at all. I'm just saying
that before reading this article, I wouldn't have guessed that USC would go on
the list.

------
olliej
It doesn't seem like they even remotely controlled for different
graduation/student sizes so of course the big public universities beat Ivy
League.

Not trying to denigrate those universities more just an observation of
terrible link bait reporting.

That said I wouldnt expect Harvard/Yale etc to be high up because their big
cachet is business and law

